# how to clone a hdvr



## pokiepie (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a standard samsung dtv reciver it is not working so i bought a used hdvr2 when i called dtv to switch access cards and activate this reciver they say it can not be done.

that there was money owing on the hdvr2 if there was no money owing on it then they would send me a new access card for 20.00.
is there a way to clone the serial number reciver number from the samsung to this hdvr 2 so i can use it.?

thanks in advance


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Nope. That's a risk when buying used DirecTV boxes.


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

You can pay the debt or pull the drive for your computer, or ebay it as "parts only"
Someone, somewhere will be able to use the power supply or the front plate, or the card reader.
Next time. try to get the ird # and check w/dtv before you buy it.

If you decide to scrap it, give me me a pm with what your asking for it. I always need the spare parts.

#


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

the hdvr2 has no rid number, pop the card in the hdvr2, call 1-800-531-5000 and punch 721 at the prompt or go to directv.com and select "refresh your services" for that access card.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

From what others have said, DirecTV will not allow you to "pay off the debt" for someone else's account.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

I don't think the x721 trick will work as you are going from a SA receiver to a dvr receiver. The dvr service isn't activated on that card, otherwise non-rid to non-rid like units works great. I have done it many times on old SA receivers. 

See if you can get your money back or see if you can sell it for parts.


----------



## pokiepie (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks for the replys it does work i did a 721 refresh and wala the hdvr2 works with out the recorder working ,does any one know how to by pass the dial up to dtv so i can get the dvr working it will not let me record untill i do that . and because im in canada i cant do it thanks agin


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

it'll work from a standard receiver to a dvr since all access cards carry the same tiers. this is of course provided you already have the dvr service on your account for another box. pokiepie, if you don't already subscribe to the dvr service ($5.99), then you're somewhat screwed until someone at directv fixes it for you. if you're in canada, keep the phone line very far away from your box.


----------



## pokiepie (Jul 30, 2008)

so if i phone dtv back and tell them my samsung that i subscrive to is a dvr but the recorder part has not been activated they can put it on the account and it should work on the hdvr? if so does this mean if you are subscribed to 1 hdtv the other recorders will work?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

if you don't have an actual tivo device activated on your account (as far as directv can see) then they CAN'T activate the appropriate dvr service.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Da Goon said:


> if you don't have an actual tivo device activated on your account (as far as directv can see) then they CAN'T activate the appropriate dvr service.


Wrong. Many people on here have HDDVRs and SD D* TiVo-based DVRs on their account. I have exactly that - two HR20s and a Philips 708.

Call and ask them to activate the TiVo DVR. There will be no extra cost on top of the one $5.99 DVR fee.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Wrong. Many people on here have HDDVRs and SD D* TiVo-based DVRs on their account. I have exactly that - two HR20s and a Philips 708.
> 
> Call and ask them to activate the TiVo DVR. There will be no extra cost on top of the one $5.99 DVR fee.


notice I said "appropriate". If you don't have a tivo, they can't activate "tivo" dvr service. If you don't have a +dvr they can't activate the "+dvr" service. It may not cost extra, but there are 2 distinct services in their billing system. Having worked in a Directv call center recently, I can guarantee you that.  The OP apparently has no dvr's at all on the account so directv can't help them in that regard.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There is no distinction between TiVo service and "+dvr" service. DirecTV calls it DVR Service and it's for TiVos and DirecTV models alike.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

stevel said:


> There is no distinction between TiVo service and "+dvr" service. DirecTV calls it DVR Service and it's for TiVos and DirecTV models alike.


*sigh*

you missed my point. that may be the way that customers see it, but in the system that the csr's use, there is a distinction. there are limited times that this will cause a problem for someone but it has happened. it's happened to me on *both* ends of the phone before.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

My bad - I posted to HELP to OP, not argue semantics!


----------



## pokiepie (Jul 30, 2008)

hI

okay i called dtv and had them chage the model number to a difrent samsung that is a dvr told them they had the wrong number .
so now on the system test it shows dvr service active ,but the 2 tunners record/record is not enabled 
how to enabled it if posssible, evrey time i try to record it tries to dial same problem as before. still the reciver works but the record does not 
not


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

pokiepie said:


> hI
> 
> okay i called dtv and had them chage the model number to a difrent samsung that is a dvr told them they had the wrong number .
> so now on the system test it shows dvr service active ,but the 2 tunners record/record is not enabled
> ...


Getting back to the beginning, they iwll not re-activate a set with money owed on the account. As you have been told, that is the risk of buying a used unit. You have to take it up with the seller.


----------

